# Chane announces new A5-rxc's & A3-rxc'd



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Jon is expecting delivery of this batch January 15th, they wont last long if anything like the last run. He is offering discounted shipping this go round!



> We're pleased to say that the A3rx-c and A5rx-c, with minor updates, are finally about to restock. We expect the first shipment to arrive approximately January 15th. The new Chane webstore will accept early orders for these models Christmas week, and we'll include a delivery discount for the first 50 customers.





> Shipping will be held to a flat rate of $19 per speaker delivered anywhere in the 48 continental US states. Orders are stacking up but I'd think we'll be within the 50 limit through this week. Actually, I think we'll just give everybody the flat rate until product ships.
> 
> The webstore isn't writing the flat rate yet (should this week) so we'll just refund the difference as orders arrive.


That's just great customer apprecitation! If you've been waiting on these speakers, now is the time to jump in.

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/


----------

